# SF in the 1960's



## BloodStripe (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry if this has been posted before, but I thought some of you would enjoy this.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hell, some people here are probably in that movie...


----------



## Muppet (Sep 8, 2014)

0699 said:


> Hell, some people here are probably in that movie...



@x SF med? 




F.M.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 8, 2014)

0699 said:


> Hell, some people here are probably in that movie...



Lol, I almost put that down there but still sort of being the FNG around here, didn't want to seem as if I was insulting anyone.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 8, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Lol, I almost put that down there but still sort of being the FNG around here, didn't want to seem as if I was insulting anyone.



AND..............  he earns his first HATE...  


partly due to FM and 0699....  who knew what to expect, bastiges


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 8, 2014)

Lol. You still trail Pardus by one...


----------



## 0699 (Sep 8, 2014)

x SF med said:


> AND..............  he earns his first HATE...
> 
> 
> partly due to FM and 0699....  who knew what to expect, bastiges


----------



## medicchick (Sep 8, 2014)

We all thought it but I was wondering who would be first to post it.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 8, 2014)

medicchick said:


> We all thought it but I was wondering who would be first to post it.


 
Well, FM and I were only below the hard deck for a few seconds, there was no danger, so we took the shot.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 9, 2014)

Come on ladies and gents, you're being to generous; this was before the Troll's time.:-":-/


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 9, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Come on ladies and gents, you're being to generous; this was *AFTER* the Troll's time.:-":-/



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 9, 2014)

Everyone knows the Troll was knuckle bumping with Col. Applegate and helped design the Liberator...


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 9, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Fixed it for ya.



lol I blame Fatherhood sleep deprivation.


----------

